# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Problem with einscan-S scanner

## Dogbert

I recently purchased an einscan S scanner and I need your help in getting it operational.  Went through the download, properly connected the cables, set the screen parameters, and calibrated the system (I have done this successfully more than 10 times).  When I go to scan a part (and I have tried a variety of parts), the turntable works (rotates the part), the scanner emits light and everything appears fine except that there it doesn't scan.  That is, there is not image of the scanned part and the file size is 0. No error statement.  I have used two different computers including a brand new computer with an excellent graphics card.  What is wrong?

I appreciate your help.  Please respond quickly as I need this capability on line.


Thank you.


Matt

----------


## Hugues

Hi,

when you say the scanner emits light, do you see yourself the black and white stripes on the part ?

then, do you see on your screen the video image of your part ?

----------

